# A few more pics



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Here are a few more pics from the 07 season. Adam


----------



## backwater1 (Feb 20, 2008)

*EDITED by dblkluk*


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:lol: that trailer looks red to me


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Eagerly awaiting response and ensuing squabble, along with inevitable eventual locking.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

diver_sniper pass the popcorn!!!! :beer:


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Goose Guy350 said:


> diver_sniper pass the popcorn!!!! :beer:


I'll bring the Milkduds


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

This one has to get good.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

James,

Here is his number. Maybe you should call him! Adam 612 369 4440

Always here to help! oke:


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

612er not suprised


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I know Adam a little bit, and he is a great guy! He loves hunting and is a very respectful guy from what I know of him. I don't know the guy who he went to Canada with this fall though. Lets not pass judgement until we get both sides of the story!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Get it back on topic guys..

The forum is not the place for personal vendettas.

Looks like you had a few good hunts Adam. Congrats.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Well, this was a nice suprise when I got home from work . It's to bad that every post has to turn negative. All I was trying to do was to share a few pics with everyone because I know how much I enjoy looking at all of yours. I guess I will just keep them to myself from now on. Jgat thanks for trying to defend me buddy. For thoes of you who don't know me I love the outdoors more than anything and am not the type of person to get in any type of arguement but rather the type of person to just walk away. I typically just hunt by myself or with my father and brother. Bluebill, just so you know I live in st. michael and the area code is 763. To the gentleman who made the comments, yes I was in canada for about a week or so but I arrived on a thursday not a monday. I also do not remember having an arguement out in a field with anybody. I honestly think you have the wrong guy because I met lots of landowners in Canada and had the oppertunity to meet lots of great people and had a blast. I can honestly say that I have NEVER hunted any property in MN Canada Ndak or anywhere else for that matter without permission. I own a couple small properties in a couple different states so if there is anyone who understands respecting others property it is me. So with that said I think you have the wrong guy. But thankyou for ruining my name and giving everybody a negative opinion of me when they dont even know me. If you would like to talk to me feel free to call me 612 369 4440. To thoes of you who just wanted to look at hunting pics I appologize. Happy hunting and good luck to everyone this spring!!
Adam


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks dblkluk !


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Fine by me.

Nice pics. I gotta ask, do all three of those dogs stay in the field at the same time when you hunt?


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Diver sniper, I always hunt with my lab, I would rather hunt with her and shoot a couple birds than not bring her to the field and shoot 100. The other 2 sat in the truck 90 % of the time , so I dont know why he brought them. It was kind of sad !


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I was gonna say, I bet they spent a bunch of time just hangin out in the truck. My dad does the same thing, brings an untrained dog hunting. He might just do it to drive me nuts, I'm not sure. But it always ends up in the truck. I say either bring a dog and use it, or leave it at home.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

diver_sniper said:


> Eagerly awaiting response and ensuing squabble, along with inevitable eventual locking.


I don't care who you are, that was funny... :lol:

aboller, I like the rainbow pic. You don't get many out hunting with a good light.


----------



## backwater1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Adam,

I know it was you, it is called for. The truck and trailer are somewhat unique. Are you telling me you don't remember a run in with a group. We drove right up to you at 4am and had a conversation out the truck window???? There were two guys, you and some older larger dude. Then you stayed at the pink motel right upstars from us.

I am not going to name the town or area in fear of internet scouters......... :******:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

backwater1,

Its obvious you have a problem following directions.

You have now been warned twice.

LOCKED


----------

